# Vertrauenswürdige Game-Shops für digitale Downloads



## Gast1669461003 (16. März 2013)

*Vertrauenswürdige Game-Shops für digitale Downloads*

*Vertrauenswürdige Game-Shops für digitale Downloads*

Den Thread habe ich bereits auf Videogameszone erstellt und dort haben wir ein paar vertrauenswürdige Shops gesammelt, die Videospiele zum digitalen Download anbieten. Die Liste basiert auf Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen von Usern, sowie TotalBiscuits "Content Patch", in dem einige, seriöse Shops genannt werden. Habt ihr weitere Vorschläge, Anmerkungen oder Ergänzungen, dann bitte her damit.

Hier könnt ihr außerdem eure Erfahrungen mit Online-Shops teilen und auch auf weniger vertrauenswürdige Shops hinweisen. Einen allgemeinen Thread zur Bewertung von Online-Shops findet ihr hier. 

*___________________________​*

*Welche Shops gelten hier als vertrauenswürdig?*

Als "vertrauenswürdig" gelten in diesem Thread alle Online-Shops für den digitalen Vertrieb von Videospielen, die nicht mit Spielen (Keys für Steam, Origin, etc.) handeln, welche vermutlich von dubiosen und damit illegalen Quellen stammen. Viele Händler kaufen günstig Massen an Keys für Spiele aus Ländern wie Russland ein, da sie dort dank des Wechselkurses zu günstigeren Preisen erhältlich sind. 
*
Warum sollte ich nur bei vertrauenswürdigen Shops einkaufen, wenn andere VIEL billiger sind?*

Viele der Spiele-Lizenzen stammen wie gesagt aus Ländern wie Russland. Dort sind sie für die Händler nicht nur wegen des Wechselkurses günstiger zu bekommen, sondern auch, weil die Keys oftmals mit gestohlenen Kreditkartendaten erworben wurden. 

Der Nachteil für die Käufer ist letztendlich im schlimmsten Falle, dass euch die Lizenz entzogen wird und euch das Geld nicht zurückerstattet wird. Solltet ihr einen gestohlenen Key erworben haben, ist es zwar oftmals möglich, eine Rückerstattung durch den Händler oder den Publisher zu erwirken, jedoch ist dies aufwändig und nicht immer so einfach möglich. 

*Woran erkenne ich, ob ein Shop vertrauenswürdig ist?*

Vertrauenswürdige Shops wie Green Man Gaming oder GamersGate haben natürlich eine entsprechende Reputation. Durch ein wenig Recherche im Internet findet man schnell Erfahrungsberichte oder Verlinkungen von seriösen (News-)Seiten auf diese Shops. Schlechte Zeichen hingegen sind beispielsweise Kampfpreise bei gerade erschienenen Spielen. Ein Preisvergleich mit den anderen Portalen, im besten Falle mit denen der Publisher, ist nicht verkehrt und dann natürlich ebenfalls eine Recherche im Internet.


*___________________________​*


*Folgende Shops darf man als "vertrauenswürdig" einstufen (ohne Gewähr):*



store.steampowered.com

Zahlungsoptionen:


Kreditkarte
PayPal
WebMoney
PaySafeCard
Mobile Payments
Moneybookers
Sofortüberweisung
Steam Wallet (Prepaid)



store.origin.com

Zahlungsoptionen:


Kreditkarte
PayPal
ClickandBuy




greenmangaming.com

Zahlungsoptionen:


Kreditkarte
PayPal



gamersgate.com

Zahlungsoptionen:


Kreditkarte
PayPal
Rixty


amazon.de

Zahlungsoptionen: 


Kreditkarte
Bankeinzug
Rechnung



desura.com

Zahlungsoptionen:


Kreditkarte
PayPal



gog.com

Zahlungsoptionen:


Kreditkarte
PayPal



gamefly.co.uk

Zahlungsoptionen: 


Kreditkarte


getgamesgo.com

Zahlungsoptionen:


Kreditkarte
PayPal



shop.ubi.com

Zahlungsoptionen:


Kreditkarte


gamestop.gamesplanet.com

Zahlungsoptionen:


Kreditkarte
PayPal
Sofortüberweisung
Giropay
hipay


beamdog.com

Zahlungsoptionen:


Kreditkarte



game.co.uk

Zahlungsoptionen:


Kreditkarte
PayPal


mcgame.com

Zahlungsoptionen:


Kreditkarte
PayPal
Amazon Payments
Giropay
Sofortueberweisung
ClickandBuy


gamesrocket.de

Zahlungsoptionen: 


Kreditkarte
PayPal
Sofortüberweisung
Banküberweisung
Lastschrift
Giroplay
PaySafeCard
Mobile Payments
Moneybookers
ClickandBuy
EPS (Netplay)



littleindie.net

Zahlungsoptionen: 


Kreditkarte
PayPal
Banküberweisung



store.indiecity.com

Zahlungsoptionen: 


Kreditkarte


indievania.com

Zahlungsoptionen: 


PayPal


gameliebe.com

Zahlungsoptionen: 


Kreditkarte
PayPal
Überweisung
Sofortüberweisung
ClickandBuy
Paysafecard
Skrill


nuuvem.com.br (?)
(Brasilien, Sprache vollständig in portugiesisch - Anleitung für den Einkauf)

Zahlungsoptionen: 


Kreditkarte
PayPal

*Warnung*: Spiele mit Region-Lock sind i.d.R. durch "(Brasil)" hinter dem Titel gekennzeichnet. 



games.saturn.de // games-download.mediamarkt.de

Zahlungsoptionen: 


Kreditkarte
PayPal
Cashcard (Commerz Bank)
Sofortüberweisung
Geschenkkarte
Finanzierung


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2013)

Sehr schön    man könnte noch darauf hinweisen, dass auch Saturn und Mediamarkt Downloads anbieten und selbstverständlich seriös sind.

Und ich persönlich - egal ob Download oder verpackt - versuche auch ausländische Händler zu vermeiden, da die Steuern von meinem Geld wenn schon dann bitte auch im Inland bleiben sollen.


----------



## LordCrash (16. März 2013)

Ich weise nach wie vor wieder mal auf *Nuuvem *hin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Shop: https://www.nuuvem.com.br/

Nuuvem ist der größte, offizielle brasilianische Onlinehändler für Spiele und auch authorisierter Steam-Reseller. Im Kleingedruckten steht zwar, dass man eigentlich nur an Personen in Südamerika verkauft, der Kauf von digitalen Spielen funktioniert aber auch ohne Probleme mit *deutscher Kreditkarte oder deutschem Paypalkonto* (es wird kein VPN oder Proxy oder sowas benötigt). 

Steamkeys von Nuuvem sind alle nicht länderspezifisch (es gibt auch gar keinen Regionencode für Brasilien, daher ROW), d.h. die Spiele lassen sich alle problemlos weltweit über Steam aktivieren (d.h. es gibt für Steamspiele natürlich auch alle Sprachoptionen). Dasselbe trifft für Spiele von Ubisoft, also Spiele über uplay zu. Auch hier ist die Aktivierung problemlos in Deutschland möglich. Bei Originspielen gibt es unter Umständen regionale Beschränkungen, da wäre ich also vorsichtiger, außerdem hat sich EA als sehr "bannfreudig" erwiesen in jüngster Vergangenheit....

Da es in Brasilien sehr viele Raubkopien gibt und der Wechselkurs des brasilianischen Real in der Regel sehr vorteilhaft ist, kann man bei nuuvem häufig sehr günstig digitale Spiele erwerben. Die Seite wurde von mir selbst auch schon mehrfach getestet, habe dort unter anderem Spiele für Steam und Uplay gekauft (Dead Island, Assassins Creed Collection, Borderlands,....) Wer natürlich ausschließlich in Deutschland kaufen möchte, ist hier falsch beraten. Für alle anderen, die einfach gerne legal und bedenkenlos günstige Spiele kaufen wollen, sind hier goldrichtig. 

Der Wechselkurs der bras. Real liegt gerade bei bei: *1 bras Real = 0,38 €*, überschlagen kann man also die Preise auf der Seite ca. durch 3 teilen um auf den deutschen Preis zu kommen. 

Der Shop ist leider nur auf portugisiesch, allerdings dürften die meisten Dinge relativ selbsterklärend sein für geübte Onlineeinkäufer. Kleine Anleitung für die Benutzung des Shops(englisch): Nuuvem guide for non-Portuguese speakers

Edit: Und bevor einer fragt: nein, ich bin nicht dort angestellt oder sowas.....


----------



## LordCrash (16. März 2013)

Weiterer vertrauenswürdiger Shop:* gameliebe.com (früher rpg-services.de)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Shop: Gameliebe - dein Spiele-Download-Portal mit Herz

Zahlungsmöglichkeiten: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonderheiten: Der Shop ist in der Schweiz beheimatet, daher sind auch indizierte Spiele (wie Dead Island) erhältlich. Die Seite ist komplett deutsch.


----------



## linn4you (17. März 2013)

Gameladen fehlt in der Liste oder Worldofcdkeys, ebenso ist GameDeals empfehlenswert um Angebote im Überlick zu haben. Die Preise sollten aussagekräftig sein, nur positive Erfahrungen.


----------



## LordCrash (17. März 2013)

linn4you schrieb:


> Gameladen fehlt in der Liste oder Worldofcdkeys, ebenso ist GameDeals empfehlenswert um Angebote im Überlick zu haben. Die Preise sollten aussagekräftig sein, nur positive Erfahrungen.


 Naja, so richtig vertrauenswürdig sehen die mir aber nicht aus...... Der eine sieht aus wie ein Russen-Keyshop mit ganz billigem Webdesign und der andere ist zufällig in Hongkong beheimatet, obwohl er "scheinbar" komplett auf deutsch ist...Aber ist nur ein erster Eindruck meinerseits, nicht böse nehmen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. März 2013)

Sehr schöne Übersicht. Gerade wenn man bei vielen Online-Shops schaut, die Preise immer miteinander vergleicht, so kann man eine menge Geld sparen.


----------



## linn4you (17. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, so richtig vertrauenswürdig sehen die mir aber nicht aus...... Der eine sieht aus wie ein Russen-Keyshop mit ganz billigem Webdesign und der andere ist zufällig in Hongkong beheimatet, obwohl er "scheinbar" komplett auf deutsch ist...Aber ist nur ein erster Eindruck meinerseits, nicht böse nehmen...


 
Dachte ich mir anfangs auch, dennoch nie Probleme gehabt + Geld-zurück-Garantie. Die Preise sprechen da definitiv für sich.

Die komplette Liste aller Shops auf dieser seite ist auf jeden Fall immer einen Blick wert, selbst für neue Titel findet man Angebote bis -50% zb Tomb Raider 24.95. Hab mir erst vorgestern FarCry3 für 17.95 im Angebot gekauft, wer ein Schnäpchen sucht wird bei all diesen seiten meistens fündig, auf ein gutes Angebot für Starcraft 2 Wings of Liberty warte ich aber immer noch, viel möchte ich nicht bezahlen, da ich das nur brauche um die neue Erweiterung zu spielen :p


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. März 2013)

linn4you schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir anfangs auch, dennoch nie Probleme gehabt + Geld-zurück-Garantie. Die Preise sprechen da definitiv für sich.


 
Vielleicht hast du auch eben bislang einfach nur Glück gehabt. Ich kenne die Shops nicht und die teilweise sehr niedrigen Preise von Neuerscheinungen machen mich skeptisch. Auch haben beide kein "Trusted Shops"-Siegel oder Ähnliches, wie die meisten anderen. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mich da mal noch ein wenig erkundigen, bevor ich sie in die Liste aufnehme. Ein (bislang) zufriedener Kunde allein reicht mir da bei einem chinesischen Shop mit Kampfpreisen nicht. 

Aber danke schon mal für eure Beiträge. Werde sie bald einfügen, sobald ich dazu komme (= Lust habe).


----------



## linn4you (17. März 2013)

Da kannst du durchaus recht haben, war auch skeptisch und durch recherchen hab ich nicht viel herrausfinden können.
In einem Forum bei Chip online habe ich gelesen das dort einige gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben, es gab aber auch 2 Meldungen das der Spiel-Key letzendlich nicht funktioniert hat, wobei diese Kunden eine Rückerstattung des vollen Kaufpreises erhalten haben.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. März 2013)

linn4you schrieb:


> Da kannst du durchaus recht haben, war auch skeptisch und durch recherchen hab ich nicht viel herrausfinden können.
> In einem Forum bei Chip online habe ich gelesen das dort einige gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben, es gab aber auch 2 Meldungen das der Spiel-Key letzendlich nicht funktioniert hat, wobei diese Kunden eine Rückerstattung des vollen Kaufpreises erhalten haben.


 
Das ist also schon mal ein Indiz dafür, dass die Keys (zumindest hierzulande) nicht mit 100%iger Sicherheit funktionieren. Wenn es Einzelfälle sind, dann ist eine Rückerstattung auch kein Problem. Wenn man sich aber mal Natural Selection 2 anschaut, wo vor Kurzem knapp 1500 mit gestohlenen Kreditkartendaten erworbene Keys gesperrt wurden, fragt sich natürlich, ob eine Rückerstattung dann auch so einfach von statten geht. Die Entwickler haben damit 30.000$ Miese gemacht, weil sie das Geld für diese Keys nie erhalten haben und dann auch noch die Rückerstattungen für die gestohlenen Kreditkarten übernahmen. Kleine Shops können sich Rückerstattungen dieser Größenordnung unter Umständen nicht leisten - oder wollen es nicht und hauen dann mal schnell ab.

Beim oberflächlichen googeln bin ich auch auf ein Dutzend anderer, eher negative Erfahrungen gestoßen. Von daher werde ich die Shops nicht in die Liste aufnehmen. Ich würde auch dazu raten, dort keine Keys zu kaufen, da es sich eben um einen chinesischen Händler mit Kampfpreisen handelt, dessen Reputation nun nicht sehr groß und auch nicht eindeutig positiv ist. Auf Rückerstattungen würde ich mich auch nicht verlassen. Denn sobald mal die Kacke am Dampfen ist, ähnlich wie bei Natural Selection 2, wäre ich mir einer unkomplizierten Rückerstattung nicht mehr sicher. Aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## LordCrash (17. März 2013)

Schön, dass du dir so viel Mühe machst, dsr159.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. März 2013)

Aye, wenn ich schon dauernd auf der Suche nach digitalen Schnäppchen bin und mehr Zeit darein investiere als in die Spiele, kann ich auch gleich was Nützliches für alle anderen draus machen. 

*Update:*

+ Gameliebe
+ Amazon / Mediamarkt
+ Nuuvem


----------



## smooth1980 (18. März 2013)

Ich kaufe meine Keys immer bei Smartkeys.de und hatte noch nie Probleme. Man muss nur Geduld haben da es teilweise bis zu 24 Stunden dauern kann bis geliefert wird.Black Ops 2 war dann allerdings kein standard Key sondern inklusive Nuketown.


----------



## flowangler (26. März 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Aye, wenn ich schon dauernd auf der Suche nach digitalen Schnäppchen bin und mehr Zeit darein investiere als in die Spiele, kann ich auch gleich was Nützliches für alle anderen draus machen.


 
Ich nutze nur GOG.com, hast du schon in deiner Liste.
Vielleicht noch erwähnenswert, das dort alle Spiele DRM free sind (oder ist das bei Digital Downloads immer so?).
Keine Aktivierung, keine Registrierung.
Wird mal eines der gekauften Spiele gepatched, sieht man das in seinem Account und kann aktualisieren.

OT: Severance - Blade of Darkness (mit Win7 Support) für 6,99$  :freu:


----------



## Hawkins (26. März 2013)

In der Liste fehlt auch noch

Gamesload.de

Vielleicht nicht der billigste DL Shop, dafür 100% seriös(Telekom Seite, man kann sogar direkt per Telekomrechnung zahlen wenn man mag)


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. April 2013)

GamerUnlimited gibt es noch: GamerUnlimited - Download von PC-Spielen

Da man, wenn man hier in der PC Games unter Download schaut, direkt dort hingeführt wird, nehme ich mal an, dass der Shop auch zu Computec gehört.


----------



## schoua (11. April 2013)

Hallo

Ich bin einer der Inhaber von Worldofcdkeys GmbH. Wir haben die Firma anfang dieses Jahres in der Schweiz gegründet (ich lebe auch hier).
Via Google Analytics bin ich auf diesen Thread gestossen und dachte mir ich poste hier mal.

Ich will nicht Werbung machen für meinen Shop sondern eher Fragen beantworten falls es welche gibt, oder natürlich Vorschläge von euch entgegennehmen.

Freundliche Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Matthias


----------



## GxGamer (14. April 2013)

Ich vermisse Gamesload in der Liste, oder hab ich den übersehen?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. August 2013)

Da nuuvem scheinbar auch Steam-Keys mit Region-Lock anbietet, habe ich mal eine Warnung hinzugefügt.


----------



## varonn (22. August 2013)

moin 
ein kollege wollte wissen op beim gameliebe.com die spiele verschickt wird oder per download kriegt
und op es auch zu 100% zu vertrauen und wie es ist mit den alters check ist  für spiele ab 18 ?


----------



## Chemenu (22. August 2013)

Da der Shop hier gelistet ist dürfte er schon vertrauenswürdig sein.
Die Keys werden per Download verschickt. Altersverifikation scheint es nicht zu geben, ist wohl auch nicht erforderlich weil der Shop in der Schweiz betrieben wird. Wollte jetzt aber auch kein Spiel dort bestellen um das mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen zu können.^^

Hier werden die meisten Fragen beantwortet: http://hilfe.gameliebe.com/


----------



## varonn (22. August 2013)

ok danke  er wollte mit paysafecards bezahlen und haben dann den hinweis gesehen
Hinweis! Da paysafecard inzwischen Gebühren im zweistelligen Bereich berechnet, ist diese Zahlungsmethode für uns mit hohen Kosten verbunden. Da paysafecard verhandlungsunwillig ist, sind wir leider gezwungen eine Gebühr in Höhe von 6,9% für diese Zahlungsart einzuführen. Die einzige Alternative wäre eine Preiserhöhung all unserer Produkte, wovon wir allerdings Abstand nehmen, da dadurch all unsere Kunden benachteiligt werden würden. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.
und er wollte siche ein spiel hohlen was  9.90 € kostet muss er dazu noch extra gebrühen zahlen


----------



## Marcin1987 (10. September 2013)

Hallo! Und wenn es um die Großhändler geht, damit man eine größere Zahl von Spielen kaufen kann - habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## stawacz (10. September 2013)

ich hab hier ein richtig schwarzes schaf gefunden  GameKeyShop.net

hab am 1.6 die herr der ringe mythril edition gekauft und bis heute nicht erhalten.auf mails wird nicht geantwortet.und wenn man im netz googelt(warum hab ich das vorher nich gemacht -.- )  findet man viele leute die ebenfalls betrogen worden sind.

ALSO VORSICHT!!!!


----------



## Desktop (4. Oktober 2013)

MMoga.de ist glaub ich noch nicht in der Liste oder? Gut, laut Impressum in HongKong, aber Freunde von mir kaufen dort regelmäßig weil, weil sie dort mit paysafecard zahlen können. Bis dato lief immer alles problemlos ab.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Oktober 2013)

Desktop schrieb:


> MMoga.de ist glaub ich noch nicht in der Liste oder? Gut, laut Impressum in HongKong, aber Freunde von mir kaufen dort regelmäßig weil, weil sie dort mit paysafecard zahlen können. Bis dato lief immer alles problemlos ab.


 
Gibt es noch andere, die Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben? Dann nehme ich den Shop auf.

Ich habe dort einmal zwei PSN-Cards gekauft. Bei der zweiten wurde ich von einem Chinesen mit mehr als mäßigen Deutschkentnissen angerufen und musste mich ersteinmal verifizieren, da es dort anscheinend wiederholt Betrugsfälle irgendeiner Form gab. Kam mir ein wenig merkwürdig vor.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere, die Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben? Dann nehme ich den Shop auf.
> 
> Ich habe dort einmal zwei PSN-Cards gekauft. Bei der zweiten wurde ich von einem Chinesen mit mehr als mäßigen Deutschkentnissen angerufen und musste mich ersteinmal verifizieren, da es dort anscheinend wiederholt Betrugsfälle irgendeiner Form gab. Kam mir ein wenig merkwürdig vor.


 
Naja, so in Ordnung ist die Seite eigentlich nicht, weil da wird beispielsweise WoW-Ingame-Gold für echtes Geld verkauft, was ja eigentlich untersagt ist.


----------



## stawacz (5. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere, die Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben? Dann nehme ich den Shop auf.
> 
> Ich habe dort einmal zwei PSN-Cards gekauft. Bei der zweiten wurde ich von einem Chinesen mit mehr als mäßigen Deutschkentnissen angerufen und musste mich ersteinmal verifizieren, da es dort anscheinend wiederholt Betrugsfälle irgendeiner Form gab. Kam mir ein wenig merkwürdig vor.


 

hab mei mmoga auch zwei mal gekauft bisher und keine probleme...

kinguin is noch zu empfehlen,,da hab ich bestimmt schon fünfzehn mal was gekuft Kinguin.net - Bid, Download and Play


----------



## Desktop (9. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere, die Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben? Dann nehme ich den Shop auf.
> 
> Ich habe dort einmal zwei PSN-Cards gekauft. Bei der zweiten wurde ich von einem Chinesen mit mehr als mäßigen Deutschkentnissen angerufen und musste mich ersteinmal verifizieren, da es dort anscheinend wiederholt Betrugsfälle irgendeiner Form gab. Kam mir ein wenig merkwürdig vor.


 
Das musst du positiv sehen, ein Chinese der Deutsch kann, wie oft kommt das vor ? . Dass du dich verifizieren musstest spricht doch eigentlich auch für den Shop. Einem zwielichten Laden wäre  es doch egal, wer seine Kunden sind und will nur schnell Kohle machen.


----------



## openworldgamer (21. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere, die Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben? Dann nehme ich den Shop auf.
> 
> Ich habe dort einmal zwei PSN-Cards gekauft. Bei der zweiten wurde ich von einem Chinesen mit mehr als mäßigen Deutschkentnissen angerufen und musste mich ersteinmal verifizieren, da es dort anscheinend wiederholt Betrugsfälle irgendeiner Form gab. Kam mir ein wenig merkwürdig vor.



Ja,schon viele Spiele dort bestellt,wie viele andere Freunde von mir auch. Key ließ sich immer problemlos aktivieren und kam nach wenigen Minuten an.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2013)

Desktop schrieb:


> ein Chinese der Deutsch kann, wie oft kommt das vor ?


 
häufiger als umgekehrt.


----------



## golani79 (21. Oktober 2013)

Bei MMoga wird halt auch der Goldhandel für div. Onlinespiele unterstützt, was ich eigentlich wieder nicht so gut finde.


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. Januar 2014)

Bei http://www.dlgamer.de habe ich bisher einen problemlosen Kauf durchgeführt.
Sie bieten einige Spiele einige % billiger an als üblich. Mir erscheint die Seite vertrauenswürdig. Sitz ist in Frankreich.

Bei http://www.kinguin.com.de habe ich bereits mehrere problemlose Käufe durchgeführt
Allerdings handelt es sich eher um einen Key-Marktplatz als um einen Key-Shop. Die Keys stammen also nicht von Kinguin selber und unterliegen starken Preisschwankungen. Sitz ist in Hongkong.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Februar 2014)

Ein neuer Shop hat eröffnet der sowohl Steam, Origin etc. anbietet, aber auch PSN und XBL

https://www.g2a.com/

scheinbar ansässig in Polen (Impressum)


----------



## Bonkic (3. Oktober 2014)

alles was zu 7entertainment gehört ist meines erachtens nach nicht mehr als seriös einzustufen.
das wären also zb kinguin, fast2play und g2play. 
warum? weil diese shops keys aus humble bundles weiterverkauft haben.
für den kunden mag das vielleicht keine negativen folgen gehabt haben, trotzdem würde ICH dort nichts mehr kaufen.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> alles was zu 7entertainment gehört ist meines erachtens nach nicht mehr als seriös einzustufen.
> das wären also zb kinguin, fast2play und g2play.
> warum? weil diese shops keys aus humble bundles weiterverkauft haben.
> für den kunden mag das vielleicht keine negativen folgen gehabt haben, trotzdem würde ICH dort nichts mehr kaufen.



und ru keys preorder die als eu key verkauft werden 



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ein neuer Shop hat eröffnet der sowohl Steam, Origin etc. anbietet, aber auch PSN und XBL
> 
> https://www.g2a.com/
> 
> scheinbar ansässig in Polen (Impressum)



Also die Angebote die direkt von G2a kommen sind ohne probleme die haben auch jeden freitag nette angebote 
passend der ländereinstellung bekommt man da auch seinen key dort vor nem vierteljahr reaper of souls für 22 euro gekauft


----------

